# Techno mit Bass?



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Servuuuuus,

ich hör ja eigntlich so gut wie garkein Techno ...
Aber mir gefallen Technos sehr gut, in dem viel Bass vorkommt.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das ganze sagen soll, aber bei dem Lied zum Beispiel ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2fBWxrhZfZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Minute 2:20 - 2:27

So etwas suche ich. Kennt ihr da vllt etwas gutes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße

//EDITH:
Ich suche also etwas mit Bass. Das mit dem Techno meinte ich im allgemeinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vartez (17. Februar 2010)

Was ich dir 100% versichern kann ist das DAS kein Techno is =P (Würde irgendwas in Richtung Nu-Rock sagen aber ka)

Wende Bass magst und bisl Drum, dann solltest du Drum'n'Bass höhren ^^
[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]

Btw Techno isn Oberbegriff für Elektronische Musik also die Musik Richtung direkt gibet net nur Hard Techno was ungefähr das selbe wie Schranz is =)

[font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Beispiel[/font]*[/font]


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2010)

Hä? Du suchst Mukke, die so ähnlich ist, wie der Abschnitt von 2:20 bis 2:27? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 YouTube und Techno als Stichwort? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith meint grad @Vartez: Thx für den Link. Geht gut ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin auch Stammhörer von BassDrive.com.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Februar 2010)

Hier mal ein sehr cooles Internetradio für Drum'n'Bass Jungletrain

Das von die gegebene Beispiel hört sich einfach nur an wie lascher Trance...


----------



## Reo_MC (17. Februar 2010)

Lol die Jungs sind ja geil, hört sich an als ob die sich nicht auf einen Musikstil einigen könnten. Ist zwar nicht schlecht gemacht, aber trotzdem Crap.

Soo... also, wenn ich mir das so anhör denke ich an irgendwas Daft Punk-mäßiges. Aber die paar Sekunden reichen natürlich nicht wirklich um da was Eindeutiges rauszuhören.


----------



## Lekraan (17. Februar 2010)

Vartez schrieb:


> Was ich dir 100% versichern kann ist das DAS kein Techno is =P (Würde irgendwas in Richtung Nu-Rock sagen aber ka)
> 
> Wende Bass magst und bisl Drum, dann solltest du Drum'n'Bass höhren ^^
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]*[/font]
> ...



Ja, wollte nur auf den Bass hinweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau, so etwas in der Art suche ich .. 


spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hä? Du suchst Mukke, die so ähnlich ist, wie der Abschnitt von 2:20 bis 2:27?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich komm mit der Seite nicht klar ... ist das so 'ne Art Radio?


SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hier mal ein sehr cooles Internetradio für Drum'n'Bass Jungletrain
> 
> Das von die gegebene Beispiel hört sich einfach nur an wie lascher Trance...



Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (17. Februar 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_StAcMDyhc[/youtube]


----------



## Vartez (17. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Das ist zwar kein Techno, aber ich bezweifle, dass du weißt, was Techno ist, poste ich einfach mal diese Lieder. Techno ist nähmlich nicht ein Oberbegriff für Elektronische Musik, wie viele denken.





> Der Begriff wird auch als Sammelbegriff für verschiedene, miteinander verwandte Stilrichtungen der elektronischen Musik verwendet.





Pupsnase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Februar 2010)

Techno mit Bass?

Probiers mal mit dem Hardstyle und Jumpstyle zeug :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Techno mit Bass?
> 
> Probiers mal mit dem Hardstyle und Jumpstyle zeug :/



Ja am besten das ganze Zeug von Scooter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein jetzt mal im Ernst...Hardstyle war früher mal geil ist inzwischen aber auch überflutet von Müll


----------



## Vartez (18. Februar 2010)

Naja Hardstyle is ansich immer noch Geil, hat sich halt nur etwas gewandelt ^^...
BtW: Wenn ich Hardstyle höhre dann Hardbase.fm, ich denke da läuft kein Müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Februar 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Ich komm mit der Seite nicht klar ... ist das so 'ne Art Radio?


Yup, ist Drum 'n Bass Internet-Radio. Oben rechts unterm Header Bild haste Links für "TUNE IN: AAC WMA 56k 128k WEB PLAYER." Such dir was raus. Ich benutze zB WinAmp mit der 128k(pbs) Playlist.


----------



## Seph018 (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für das Drum n Bass Radio .. klingt gar nicht mal so doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und TE, wenn du tiefe Bässe magst ist vielleicht "Dubstep" was für dich. http://www.dubstep.fm/ als radio-bsp. Da läuft zwar nicht immer was gutes, aber öfters eben :3 Um es zu hören einfach auf den obersten Link "now playing:.." klicken und die Datei laden.


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Februar 2010)

Du suchst Techno mit Bass?

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h7qA_F1pDXo[/youtube]

Das ist Techno...
Wenns dir zusagt kann ich noch mehr Sachen emfehlen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (20. Februar 2010)

DasX2007 schrieb:


> Du suchst Techno mit Bass?
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=h7qA_F1pDXo[/youtube]
> 
> ...



In etwa meine Definition von...ich will nicht ausfallend werden
Das ist einfach nur ein lahmer Beat wo ein paar Geräusche drübergelegt wurden
0 Offbeat
0 Taktabstimmung
0 Tempowechsel
0 Themenwechsel
=
0 Kreativität

sowas kann jeder zusammen mixen


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

entspricht das deinen vorstellungen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8jBRlQKZlg


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Februar 2010)

Also entweder hab ich eine merkwürdige Auffassung von gutem Techno oder ihr seid bis jetzt noch nich mit dem guten Zeug in Kontakt getreten.
Wenn man nach wirklich kreativen Techno sucht wären meine ersten Empfehlungen Minimal und Frenchcore.
Hier einfach mal zwei Beispiele:

Minimal:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MF9TojocYQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Frenchcore:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtrpXkEXfCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Man möge mich nun geißeln aber das ist meine Meinung : /


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (21. Februar 2010)

Was Minimal angeht, hab ich auch noch das hier beizutragen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=HYFgbgS4PYQ[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9Ozpo-R8bHM[/youtube]


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> In etwa meine Definition von...ich will nicht ausfallend werden
> Das ist einfach nur ein lahmer Beat wo ein paar Geräusche drübergelegt wurden
> 0 Offbeat
> 0 Taktabstimmung
> ...



Ansichtssache ne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Liegt dann halt beim DJ da etwas "Leben" reinzubekommen!


----------



## Nebola (21. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht gefällt dir ja sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Video ist kacke, nur die Frauen sind gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7rz_0p6AGc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1jNb8OOeW8

Tolles Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtyYcn0iApw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH27UsMwGlI

Oder halt Jumpstyle

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHcVU5cGUNE


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Februar 2010)

HAHAHA DJ Gollum wie geil >:<


----------



## mccord (21. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Also entweder hab ich eine merkwürdige Auffassung von gutem Techno oder ihr seid bis jetzt noch nich mit dem guten Zeug in Kontakt getreten.


Wie DasX2007 schon sagte ist das Geschmackssache, dein Minimalbeispiel is für mich 0815 Gefrickel und mit dem ganzen *core-genre kann ich mal überhauptnix anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guter Techno ist für mich z.B.:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFaKnEHFT3w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=raaf7gnjxLY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoyNRKc3cg0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be2KQ9kC4Bw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSet3l73PC4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Bqmyw4hh9c


----------



## Palatschinkn (21. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDVhKr3KECg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9XbqboL_xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jFnaIFFI3pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sowas horch ich sehr oft und gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Vl gefählt dir ja sowas auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æxodus (1. März 2010)

Thunderdome VIII ftw !!!


----------



## Knallfix (1. März 2010)

Bass und Drums ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YlLqfQ88Agw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlOHr7qye6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HFKzf23dCes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## nuriina (23. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iodSc3BvI3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WqsLkqlS2nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nuriina (23. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3xu0yz2Qtgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (25. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T6IYw9XdiPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Eben mit so nen Bass,richtig?



Mir gefällt Hardstyle jedoch um einiges besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebT0dC1Mf-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2010)

Das Lied vom OP hört sich ÜBERALL gut an ... nur an der von ihm gemeinten Stelle nicht. xD


----------

